
The Rise and Fall of Carly Fiorina: An Ethical Case Study (2008) [pdf] - smileypete
https://digitalcommons.georgefox.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1065&context=gfsb
======
smileypete
Craig E. Johnson (PhD, University of Denver) is emeritus professor of
leadership studies at George Fox University, Newberg, Oregon, where he taught
undergraduate and graduate courses in leadership, ethics, management and
communication.

